# The first shot is the hardest...



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm just starting to use a Thumb Trigger release and I have to say....Once you punch yourself in the mouth...hard...the first arrow after that is the hardest to draw back in your life!!!

..If you have done this...you know what I mean.


!!!!!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

...and I have to fix a hole in the wall before my wife gets home.....


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

Put a picture infront of it. The girlfriend still hasent asked 'whats with all these pictures hanging n the wall?'' She will never know

joking.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

I think we've all been their!! Wait till you venture into back tension!!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok...never done it with a trigger release...


however, with a back tension that is another story.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

None of you guys probably shot with clickers... 

I used to have GROUPS of holes on my wall.

Seriously...for tersting releases and adjusting the trigger sensitivity, you should make yourself a static release tester - basically a plastic bow grip with a length of thin rope. A 4" piece of broomstick will suffice. 

Attach the rope top and bottom to the grip, make the rope long enough to match your draw length, and you can pull on a release as hard as you want without anything bad happening when it goes off.

I've shortened the rope in the pic for clarity.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Stash....no disrespect, but I think the problem was touching the trigger with my thimb......I guess I could make one of there and then punch myself in the face. I just don't see the bennifit to doing it this way )other than less holes in my wall.

By the way, the hole.....3 inche from a glassed picture in a frame......Thought about moving it, but she would notice that right away. Guess I'm luck it did not go through the pic.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

On this gadget there's no tension on it until you're at your full draw position, you're not shooting an arrow so no holes in the wall, and no dry-fire on the bow. It's good for setting the trigger sensitivity. You don't want to find out the hard way that the trigger lets go while you're drawing it.

It's also great for the first few times with a "hinge" BT release.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well Stan now you've got me digging through my box for that old grip I have. Great idea, I'm sure it'll reduce the groups I have in the wall.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Ide just tell her cause its easier to ask for forgivness than explain later.
They also never beleive the 'REALLY, I DONT KNOW HOW THAT GOT THERE!!!'


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

shakyshot said:


> Ide just tell her cause its easier to ask for forgivness than explain later.
> They also never beleive the 'REALLY, I DONT KNOW HOW THAT GOT THERE!!!'




I'm going to use that "Don't know how that got there" thing...Thanks Shakyshot!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I've done it twice unfortunately and can remember the pain of both of them. First time was when I had adjusted the travel on my Stan to what was obviously toooooo short. The second time the loop attached to my Stan let go at about 3/4 draw. Drew blood the second time, never did find the arrow!


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Ahhaha*

Good luck with the I dont know where that came from  make sure you put your BEST poker face on


----------

